#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-05
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-06
<riffandblues> holo... alguien por aca???
<sortega> wenas pedro_ como estas?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-09
<fabio_> wena pedro__ churin
<pedro__> fabio_: haha churin pos won
<pedro__> lleva como 15 goles en toda su carrea
<pedro__> carrera
<fabio_> si es cierto...
<fabio_> no se lo quiten al curi
<fabio_> un año mas jugando en segunda puede llegar a primera y rompiendo, el tipo juega y harto, pero le falta jugar
<fabio_> al igual que el delantero del conce
